# Hardwood suppliers in or near Edinburgh



## FarmerTweedy (17 Aug 2012)

Hi folks, can anyone recommend any good hardwood suppliers in or near(ish) Edinburgh?

I'm not after a specific wood, more looking (as a newbie) for somewhere that I can visit and have a look at what they've got, and see what inspires me! Somehwere that stocks a decent variety of different woods would be ideal!

Cheers,

Stewart.


----------



## dickm (17 Aug 2012)

Jean Burhouse 2 (no idea why it's 2!) in Dunkeld has a pretty good selection, but maybe a bit far?


----------



## Sportique (17 Aug 2012)

Hi Stewart,

not sure how near is near(ish) to Edinburgh, but Haldane's at Glenrothes sell a variety of hardwood offcuts (Black Walnut, Oak, Beech, Sapele etc etc) - their URL:

http://www.haldaneuk.com/domestic. 

They have a special hardwood offcut sale on the occasional Friday and Saturday.

If you are interested give them a call (number at the bottom of the above web page) and they will give you the dates of future sales.

HTH

Dave

PS I have no connection with Haldane's but they machine very complex stair rail shapes using CNC technology.


----------



## Sportique (17 Aug 2012)

Dick - I heard that Burhouse had closed - I may be wrong - maybe someone can confirm

Dave


----------



## Halo Jones (18 Aug 2012)

Burrhouse did close down but I received an email saying that is has been taken over and will reopen in September as Brodies Timber.

I can also recommend Haldanes for offcuts - can be hit and miss what they have but as I live only a few miles away I always check it out.

I have also used http://www.scottishwood.co.uk/ which is near Dunfermline. I have only bought some green oak and larch from them so cannot comment on what else they stock but I have always found them really helpful.

H.


----------



## twothumbs (18 Aug 2012)

Welcome to the forum and nice to see a local connection. There is Lanarkshire Hardwoods, near Carnwath who came up with interesting timbers alll local, Falkirk woods, near Falkirk, and a guy over in Cupar Fife. Also a group used to be near Jedburgh but that is a fair hoof away. Hope this helps. First two names I know have web sites.Best wishes.


----------



## Halo Jones (18 Aug 2012)

Do you have any more details of the Cupar supplier? I live about 7 miles from Cupar and don't know of this place. I would like check them out.

Cheers,

H


----------



## twothumbs (18 Aug 2012)

H

Here is the name....but don't know nuthin !......but looks good. Dennis Anderson, Denmylne Farm, Den of Lindores, Cupar, Fife, KY14 6HS.

Look up ASHS web page ....www.ashs.co.uk/ Is useful and of some interest and contact details are there. There is also a team at Cousland old airfield near Penicuilk nr Edinburgh but again ..don't know nuthin, except I am sure they were around 30 odd years ago. Having said. that I am down that way in the coming weeks so will take a look and see what is there. Hope this helps you both. Best wishes.


----------



## dickm (18 Aug 2012)

Didn't know Burhouse 2 had closed - the "2" always made me wonder if it had gone under previously and been reincarnated. Will be interesting to see how Brodies fare. Burhouse always seemed to be a bit pricey, but there doesn't seem to be much competition in the area. Shame Cupar and the others are just a bit too much of a trek from up here in Scotland's "cold shoulder" (though it's been 25C today. Far too hot for me or the dog!)


----------



## FarmerTweedy (21 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the replies folks!

I've been to Lanarkshire Hardwoods once, and would be happy to go back, but hoped there might be somewhere similar a bit closer to me. I'd looked into the sawmill at Cousland about 3 years ago only to find it had closed down, but it appears to have been taken over and reopened as Angus and Mack (I can't past links)!

As I'm in the south east of Edinburgh, it's in a pretty ideal location for me! I'll give them a phone sometime soon I think and see if I can pop in for a visit, and will let you all know how I get on!

Cheers,

Stewart.


----------



## acewoodturner (21 Aug 2012)

Hi Stewart

The guys at Cousland have taken over the business that previously ran there. Cant recall their name at the moment or no. Falkirk Wood isnt too far away from you and quite helpful. Jim Birley is at Scottish Hardwoods in the west of Fife and is open Monday to Thursday. 
I do all my own milling of trees such as ash, oak, beech, elm douglas fir, yew etc and kin dry it. Have saved quite a few quid over the years as well as getting the sizes that I need. Had to buy 65mm square edged european oak recently, spent about £700 at James Latham at Motherwell. Most expensive firewood I have ever bought, so dont go there whatever you do! £2500 a cubic meter. Next big job that I do I am going straight down to John Boddies. No waste in their timber and top class

Mike


----------



## twothumbs (23 Aug 2012)

Farmer T......If you are still following this.............
Just remembered Petersmuir sawmill down at Pencaitland. I used to buy a bit of heavy Sycamore but it is a good number of years ago. Was always pleasant trip down there though. 

M


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Aug 2012)

I have no idea if this guy is what you want - I just got chatting to his mum when walking on Sunday!
Jonathan Robinson at [email protected]., tel. 07832 106156.
That's what I've got. I assume it's hotmail.co.uk. He operates a sawmill. I've no idea what he stocks, but it should be worth a phone call. His mum was nice 
S


----------



## FarmerTweedy (25 Aug 2012)

twothumbs":2nhg1equ said:


> Farmer T......If you are still following this.............
> Just remembered Petersmuir sawmill down at Pencaitland. I used to buy a bit of heavy Sycamore but it is a good number of years ago. Was always pleasant trip down there though.
> 
> M



Googled Petersmuir Sawmill and it looks to me like it's geared more for wood for the building industry and garden products, sheds, decking, etc. Don't think it looks like the sort of place you could pick up some wood for furniture making. Part of BSW group. Would post a link but can't yet as I'm still a newbie!

Edit:

Oooh, it's letting me post links now!!!

http://www.bsw.co.uk/locations/site.html?s=petersmuir


----------



## FarmerTweedy (25 Aug 2012)

Steve Maskery":2hwevvz9 said:


> I have no idea if this guy is what you want - I just got chatting to his mum when walking on Sunday!
> Jonathan Robinson at [email protected]., tel. 07832 106156.
> That's what I've got. I assume it's hotmail.co.uk. He operates a sawmill. I've no idea what he stocks, but it should be worth a phone call. His mum was nice
> S



Googled the name and found Robinson Sawmilling and Tree Works website! 

http://www.rstw.co.uk/index.html

Looks interesting!


----------



## twothumbs (25 Aug 2012)

I seem to remember Petersmuir was changing a while back so thats a shame. The Robinson name looks good. Worth a check out sometime. Thanks


----------



## Mo.A (4 Apr 2014)

anyone able to update this a little? 
total newbie - likewise looking for somewhere that I can pick up a few pieces that interest me and see if what I can make from them - mainly box building so looking for 'thin' stock (no facilities to rip... yet!)


----------

